# Which TV?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> :no: honey no, unfortunately you're wrong. I'm part of another forum where we never ever pay retail. Plus, all tech has to be calibrated especially projectors.
> 
> I'm only gonna be using it at 120" but max is 300", I've got 1080p and with 3D capabilities (I don't need 4K). It refreshes at 144hz. I paid less than $500 for it and about a buck for the screen.
> 
> ...


How did you manage to get an HD91 that cheap?


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> That pretty much clears up that you don't know nothing about what your talking about.
> 
> First of your trying to post compressed phone vids to get a review back on picture quality! You understand that it's like recording Audio from a set of $80k speakers from your phone and playing back at 96kbps and asking me how good it sounds. You get that right!
> 
> ...


What clears up what exactly? Please enlighten me. I've refuted every claim you've made and you say, "that clear up that". Puh-lease! If you truly knew what you were talking about then you would know that 120" does not require a throw distance of 30ft like you suggested. You would also know that the "upgrade" to 4k is for all intents and purposes is pointless at normal viewing range. 

And you'd hang out and spend quality time with a friend(s) and not simply calibrate their TVs? But would trash them online? Before you get into working for free and that whole but-- It's calibrating a TV not building an addition. 

But then again you moonlight for Geeksquad, right?

My single original point, was that projectors have come a long way PERIOD. The Op is looking at TVs so I just made a suggestion. 

"I'd *hate* to watch the Superbowl on 120" with great quality!"
Said no man ever.​

Done. Happy New Year!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> What clears up what exactly? Please enlighten me. I've refuted every claim you've made and you say, "that clear up that". Puh-lease! If you truly knew what you were talking about then you would know that 120" does not require a throw distance of 30ft like you suggested. You would also know that the "upgrade" to 4k is for all intents and purposes is pointless at normal viewing range.
> 
> And you'd hang out and spend quality time with a friend(s) and not simply calibrate their TVs? But would trash them online? Before you get into working for free and that whole but-- It's calibrating a TV not building an addition.
> 
> ...


Did TNT make a new account?


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Did TNT make a new account?


:clap: Great minds, man... Great minds! 

What can I say, I'm a passionate person and lawyers run in the family like high blood pressure. 

A lil debate is always good for the community. Plus, post by post, we're helping the kids.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> :clap: Great minds, man... Great minds!
> 
> What can I say, I'm a passionate person and lawyers run in the family like high blood pressure.
> 
> A lil debate is always good for the community. Plus, post by post, we're helping the kids.


Great minds...my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Great minds...my thoughts exactly.


See, I won't "argue" with that:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Great minds...my thoughts exactly.


Are you butt hurt that someone other than myself is putting you in your place?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you but hurt that someone other than myself is putting you in your place?


I wasn't even arguing, just watching the show.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I wasn't even arguing, just watching the show.


So we're you joking about the 4k curved being a "no Brainer"? Or would you get the regular 60?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> So we're you joking about the 4k curved being a "no Brainer"? Or would you get the regular 60?


I'd probably get the 4K curved, just be aware of the annoying glare on the curved screen...and the wife acceptance factor.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I just read your posts to the wife and she's now concerned and leaning towards the regular 1080 60. Wife paid attention when you posted about needing to sit straight across to get the best viewing experience.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Probably this one here. http://www.costco.com/Samsung-60"-C...ED-HDTV-UN60H7100AFXZA.product.100111722.html


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Probably this one here. http://www.costco.com/Samsung-60"-C...ED-HDTV-UN60H7100AFXZA.product.100111722.html


This first week of January is one of the best times (after black Friday, cybermonday etc) to buy a TV. Manufacturers tend to introduce new models around March (march madness), so you should get a deal (if you want one).

The lowest this TV went for was $1269 and that was during BF. Hope this helps.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> This first week of January is one of the best times (after black Friday, cybermonday etc) to buy a TV. Manufacturers tend to introduce new models around March (march madness), so you should get a deal (if you want one).
> 
> The lowest this TV went for was $1269 and that was during BF. Hope this helps.


Yes and no.

Vendors work on a back end discount which is based on per annum sales. They dump products before Jan 1 with Boxing Day/ Christmas sales. 

The lull from January to March the prices of TVs actually goes up due to scarcity. February you will be paying above retail if you want a popular TV.

After the models come out in March the older models get either blown out or shipped to Costco.

Besides, TVs have a razor thin margin. A door crasher sale is 15% off...Not enough to stand in line for.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> What clears up what exactly? Please enlighten me. I've refuted every claim you've made and you say, "that clear up that". Puh-lease! If you truly knew what you were talking about then you would know that 120" does not require a throw distance of 30ft like you suggested. You would also know that the "upgrade" to 4k is for all intents and purposes is pointless at normal viewing range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You trying to convince me of output quality of a projector by posting a video is what clears it up. You are what we call newb. 

Now here's some more advice. take a high pixel raw image at normal viewing distance and post it up and perhaps then people may be able to see a little better how good the pic quality is. Your gonna need at least a 16m pixel can to do this. 

But you won't do this because it shows how bad pixelation is at them sizes your talking about and the viewing distance your are using. 4k was designed for these size and is the reason I held out for 4k for my projector. 

Yes projectors have come a long way. They make 4k ones now so that your crappy picture at 120" can look super sharp. I tell you what. Go demo a 4k projector and you may learn something. Most places will have a side by side and perhaps then that will shut you up and learn you something. 


Lol picture quality good at 120" lololololol it's still funny.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> How did you manage to get an HD91 that cheap?



Because they didn't lol 

I can't buy projectors locally as I can get below their cost from a few places online. I have seen what they make on them numerous times and they don't make a lot and on the optima they would be taking about a $1200-$1400 loss on their cost at $500. Let alone off retail and they ain't a small outlet either so they get some good deals through the door.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I wasn't even arguing, just watching the show.


I was kidding.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Probably this one here. http://www.costco.com/Samsung-60"-C...ED-HDTV-UN60H7100AFXZA.product.100111722.html



I have the 55" 5100 model of that. Love the tv, but the browser needs an upgrade, which they aren't going to do. Maybe the new ones are better.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

We recently acquired a 55" 4K UHD flat panel. It was only a couple of hundred more than the 1080p HD version... I'm not sure if all 4K TV's will 'upscale' lower quality video inputs (Ours is a Sony and does offer 'upscaling'). In any event, I can certainly notice a dramatic difference between 1080 and 4K... at our normal viewing distance of about 11-12 feet.
While there certainly is a lesser amount of 4K source material, there is an increasing amount of content available on YouTube and Netflix. Many newer Blue-Ray offerings are 'mastered' in 4K for what it's worth.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

kiteman said:


> I have the 55" 5100 model of that. Love the tv, but the browser needs an upgrade, which they aren't going to do. Maybe the new ones are better.


You can't compare a 5000 to a 7000, IMHO the 7K series are the best TV for the money. The 5Ks are sandbagged to not cannibalize sales of the better sets.



bytor said:


> We recently acquired a 55" 4K UHD flat panel. It was only a couple of hundred more than the 1080p HD version... I'm not sure if all 4K TV's will 'upscale' lower quality video inputs (Ours is a Sony and does offer 'upscaling'). In any event, I can certainly notice a dramatic difference between 1080 and 4K... at our normal viewing distance of about 11-12 feet.
> While there certainly is a lesser amount of 4K source material, there is an increasing amount of content available on YouTube and Netflix. Many newer Blue-Ray offerings are 'mastered' in 4K for what it's worth.


You probably aren't noticing the difference in pixel density. 

Up-scaling doesn't really mean anything. Up-scaling is the equivalent of dividing the exact amount of cocaine into 4 separate lines and calling it more.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Up-scaling doesn't really mean anything. Up-scaling is the equivalent of dividing the exact amount of cocaine into 4 separate lines and calling it more.


:laughing:


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Vendors work on a back end discount which is based on per annum sales. They dump products before Jan 1 with Boxing Day/ Christmas sales.
> 
> ...


Yes and No. Maybe in Canada? Didn't you guys JUST have your own version of the Superbowl or whatever? Wouldn't such a variable and occasion perhaps influence consumerism data with regards to media purchases (within your OWN economy)? Sorry i couldn't resist 

Unlike BCC, I can and will backup what I say. So here's an article from Popular Mechanics that confirms what I already knew. I know what Black Friday is honestly, I can get better deals at other times but not even thing gets cleared out on Black Friday or as of Dec. 31st. :no: The same TV that people stand in line for hours for, with the claim that (they ONLY have 20)...well two days later they suddenly have 50 in stock at regular price. Wonder where those were? In the trailer..outside.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how-to/tv/the-best-times-to-buy-a-new-tv-16020530


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> :laughing:


Me too!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Yes and No. Maybe in Canada? Didn't you guys JUST have your own version of the Superbowl or whatever? Wouldn't such a variable and occasion perhaps influence consumerism data with regards to media purchases (within your OWN economy)? Sorry i couldn't resist
> 
> Unlike BCC, I can and will backup what I say. So here's an article from Popular Mechanics that confirms what I already knew. I know what Black Friday is honestly, I can get better deals at other times but not even thing gets cleared out on Black Friday or as of Dec. 31st. :no: The same TV that people stand in line for hours for, with the claim that (they ONLY have 20)...well two days later they suddenly have 50 in stock at regular price. Wonder where those were? In the trailer..outside.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how-to/tv/the-best-times-to-buy-a-new-tv-16020530


I guess I'm not qualified to answer your question because I failed to read an article in popular mechanics.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> You trying to convince me of output quality of a projector by posting a video is what clears it up. You are what we call newb.
> 
> Now here's some more advice. take a high pixel raw image at normal viewing distance and post it up and perhaps then people may be able to see a little better how good the pic quality is. Your gonna need at least a 16m pixel can to do this.
> 
> ...


You are so funny! Like really funny. :thumbup:

Yes, YOU ARE RIGHT...they make 4K projectors. 

I want to wish you the very best of luck waiting for the price to drop. Do you care to share your budget? Cause Amazon has guarateed delivery by the 7th. 










So I will sit with my husband and watch our sh*tty 1080p HD at 120" from an recommend 13.5ft throw distance, knowing that I didn't have to sell my "first born" or his left nut for it. 

Thank you for bringing the [STRIKE]unchristian [/STRIKE]Brooklyn out of me.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> You can't compare a 5000 to a 7000, IMHO the 7K series are the best TV for the money. The 5Ks are sandbagged to not cannibalize sales of the better sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't really comparing it, just giving a word of caution about "smart" TV and browser capability. 
TV


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I guess I'm not qualified to answer your question because *I failed to read* an article in popular mechanics.


It's okay. Disregard my response AND the supplied link. Reading can be difficult; I understand. But I'm an idiot though :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> It's okay. Disregard my response AND the supplied link. Reading can be difficult; I understand. But I'm an idiot though :whistling


I own a company that retails TVs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You can't compare a 5000 to a 7000, IMHO the 7K series are the best TV for the money. The 5Ks are sandbagged to not cannibalize sales of the better sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then going boss eyed. Looks like more buts it's not really.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner or anyone, what about this wall mount?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Or this


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> You are so funny! Like really funny. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honey I don't pay retail. I get that projector for $1500. I can get the Christie digital for $3000.

Carry on though your amusing us with your newbish lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Or this


Both decent, I believe those are a rebadged Sanus.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Both decent, I believe those are a rebadged Sanus.


They say Sanus right on them. Thx


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I own a company that retails TVs.


Sorry I'm a newb. I thought you were an electrican. So you're a contractor and also an owner of a brick and mortar store that sells TVs only in Canada?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Sorry I'm a newb. I thought you were an electrican. So you're a contractor and also an owner of a brick and mortar store that sells TVs only in Canada?


I'm not an electrician, only low voltage electrical.

I don't have a store front open to the public, but I do warehouse TVs for retail sale. Most are sold as part of larger integrated systems or commercial installations.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Sorry I'm a newb. I thought you were an electrican. So you're a contractor and also an owner of a brick and mortar store that sells TVs only in Canada?


I've sold products to US and Mexico as well, but never shipped a TV outside Canada.

How the TV industry works is on back end discounts, if I sell half a million dollars worth of sharp they cut me a cheque at year end for XX% of total sales. That's why most small retailers buy through a buying group.

Due to the back end discount companies will dump product below cost to achieve tiered sales numbers and the chance to sell the candy (cables, brackets, power bars).

On a $1200 retail TV my cost is about $1050, after I pay shipping I get to pocket a whopping $50. If best buy puts it on sale for $100 off I can't price match without losing money.

Selling TVs is a horrible business to be in, but it's a necessary evil in my industry.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I'm not an electrician, only low voltage electrical.
> 
> I don't have a store front open to the public, but I do warehouse TVs for retail sale. Most are sold as part of larger integrated systems or commercial installations.





Inner10 said:


> I've sold products to US and Mexico as well, but never shipped a TV outside Canada.
> 
> How the TV industry works is on back end discounts, if I sell half a million dollars worth of sharp they cut me a cheque at year end for XX% of total sales. That's why most small retailers buy through a buying group.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Inner or anyone, what about this wall mount?


If you plan on plugging stuff in behind it.. including the power cord, that's not what you want. It will not give you enough clearance. Also if you aren't experienced with hanging these things, it will be quite difficult to get it on the wall. Even though you think that you are only going to put it up one time to leave it there indefinitely, there will come a time when you will want to take it down. Sanus makes a good mount for a few dollars more. The wall mount has 2 horizontal pipes about an inch in diameter. You mount two hooking brackets to your TV which allow the TV to pivot upwards to allow for power and video hookups.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> If you plan on plugging stuff in behind it.. including the power cord, that's not what you want. It will not give you enough clearance. Also if you aren't experienced with hanging these things, it will be quite difficult to get it on the wall. Even though you think that you are only going to put it up one time to leave it there indefinitely, there will come a time when you will want to take it down. Sanus makes a good mount for a few dollars more. The wall mount has 2 horizontal pipes about an inch in diameter. You mount two hooking brackets to your TV which allow the TV to pivot upwards to allow for power and video hookups.


The bracket is fine, just use a clock plug.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered this remote. I have my direct tv box in a cabinet, so I'm hoping this solves the issue.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N3RFC4G


I got that one a couple years ago. I never could get it to read all my devices. My receiver is an older sony. 

I also had some difficulty with hdmi control compatibility. 

Everything on the tv room downstairs is newer so maybe I can get to to work there.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> You didn't want the touchscreen one?


I only have a tv not other devices, so I just needed it to go through the cabinet.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I couldn't find one that had a hub to go through a cabinet that only controlled one device. Also I have room to add later if I want


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I couldn't find one that had a hub to go through a cabinet that only controlled one device. Also I have room to add later if I want



Direct TV do a controller with radio instead of infrared. I use them in hidden installs. Think they are about $20 but direct TV installers normally leave them for free of they know it's going into a cabinet or install that needs them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Direct TV do a controller with radio instead of infrared. I use them in hidden installs. Think they are about $20 but direct TV installers normally leave them for free of they know it's going into a cabinet or install that needs them.


I will look into that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I will look into that.



Here it is. http://www.directv.com/technology/remotes


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I couldn't find one that had a hub to go through a cabinet that only controlled one device. Also I have room to add later if I want


Your TV comes with an IR blaster, just do the Smart Hub setup and fish the IR cable through the wall. You don't need a fancy remote.

The new harmony remotes aren't very good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Your TV comes with an IR blaster, just do the Smart Hub setup and fish the IR cable through the wall. You don't need a fancy remote.
> 
> The new harmony remotes aren't very good.


It doesn't work worth a chit. I did fish it through the wall.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Is this wrong?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends where the receiving eye is on the receiver.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Depends where the receiving eye is on the receiver.


So that may not be close enough to it regardless? Isn't that pretty close?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> So that may not be close enough to it regardless? Isn't that pretty close?


That should work fine, as long as the receiving eye is near by, look on the front of the receiver for the receiving eye. Move the blaster around and keep pressing channel up until it works.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Use a flashlight and light up the direct tv box front and you will see the place the IR is. I have to be directly over mine for it to work.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Use a flashlight and light up the direct tv box front and you will see the place the IR is. I have to be directly over mine for it to work.


With a mouse emitter is has to be smack dab on it, 1/2 an inch makes the difference between working and not working.

That's a blaster, they are a little more forgiving, but they are meant to be sitting flat in-front of the eye...but dangling should work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> With a mouse emitter is has to be smack dab on it, 1/2 an inch makes the difference between working and not working.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a blaster, they are a little more forgiving, but they are meant to be sitting flat in-front of the eye...but dangling should work.




Yeah I got them little tiny pea sized ones. It come with a large one but there was no where to mount that.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My genie remote can be pointed anywhere and works.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have it touching the receiving eye on the direct TV box. It's a little slow when punching in numbers but much much better now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the best setting to get rid of the "soap opera effect"


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Just set it on "Dayjob"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Do I have to change settings everytime I go from a movie to sports? Right now it's on clear.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> What's the best setting to get rid of the "soap opera effect"


Turn off that auto motion plus.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

In auto motion plus. Which one? 

Off
Clear
Standard
Smooth
Custom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Turn off that auto motion plus.


Will it effect sports or the high Def?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Will it effect sports or the high Def?


I think everything looks better with it off.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I think everything looks better with it off.


Turn all that **** off.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Turn all that **** off.


I turn it off at other people's houses. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Do I have to change settings everytime I go from a movie to sports? Right now it's on clear.


Yes, until you get sick of doing that and decide to settle for the best average. Don't forget to pause that movie with sports in it to keep the settings optimized. :laughing:


----------

